# Leaky Basement, need suggestions



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

I have some hairline cracks in the foundation and with all this rain water is infiltrating. ANyone have any suggestions for contractors and or methods that can repair these?


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Block or poured wall?


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

First of all, you might want to check your gutters. If the all the rain from your roof is being properly diverted, you should'nt get much water coming in your basement. Sometimes, you can solve the problem just by adding extensions to your downspouts to get the water another 5-10 feet from the house.
If the cracks are just hairline cracks, you can patch them with a good caulk. I'd recommend OSI Quad caulk, available at Home Depot. If the cracks keep getting bigger, you'll probably need to get a contractor.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Grouse Hunter said:


> I have some hairline cracks in the foundation and with all this rain water is infiltrating. ANyone have any suggestions for contractors and or methods that can repair these?


I feel your pain , we have a high water table and now that the house is several years old the "hairline" cracks are much bigger....if we get a TON of rain I'll have a BUNCH of water up thru the floors & wall to floor seam.
We are waiting for "Ever Dry" basement water proofing systems to come & see what they recommend.....
I have gutters & extensions , but I went down there today & saw the sump is starting to run and it's almost time for the annual basement bass tourney under the stairs.
:rant: :rant: :rant:
We contacted "B Dry Systems" and they wouldn't even call us back after we described the problem ( they guarantee no leaks...sure they do.)...


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

mattl said:


> Block or poured wall?



Home was built in the 20's and inspector indicated it is poured wall, I didnt realize they even did poured wall that long ago. As you can imagine almost 100 years ago the concrete has settled.

Water table is not high at all. I know what the problems are in some areas. The driveway slopes toward house and the gutter spout needs to be extended, but water is infiltrating cracks which I would like to try and fix if possible.


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

SFW1960 - have you called Insta-Dry Basement?

I know a couple of people that have used them and they're top notch. Might be worth a phone call.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RollingRock said:


> SFW1960 - have you called Insta-Dry Basement?
> 
> I know a couple of people that have used them and they're top notch. Might be worth a phone call.


Nope ,
Where are they located??
I burned up one 7000 GPH pump in two seasons the 'flow' gets going to good into the sump crock , so after Ever Dry comes by - I'll add that to my list of suggestions!


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

That's an awful lot of water you're pumping there!

This might cost you a quart of pickles.....

800-356-0820 or instadry.com


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i got my basement waterproofed. I did notice a couple times the sump turned on for a few seconds today though. lots of water the last couple weeks. water table must be as high as its going to get.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Grouse Hunter...There's a product called Basement Beaver...I used it in my basement, but mine is a block foundation, not poured. Totally solved my problem.

Basement Beaver comes in 5 foot lengths...it is made from material similar to ABS plastic, shaped like a baseboard but it is hollow with holes on the back side. The material is bonded to the basement floor against the foundation using a plastic type resin with hardener added. It cures fast even in standing water. In a block basement you punch a hole in each cement block cavity at the bottom edge of the block allowing water to seep into the holes in the Basement Beaver sections (the resin seals the material to the floor preventing water from getting to your basement floor). Normally you install it around the entire foundation and route the water flow to a floor drain, or build a sump and pump it out with an automatic sump pump. Cost me about $300 to do my basement about 15 years ago. My basement floor has been dry ever since.

The hollow based boad is 1 1/2 inches wide, allowing you to fasten 2X4's flat against your basement wall for studs....and you can panel over it.

Most home centers likely can supply Basement Beaver along with instructions on how to install it for use in poured foundations. 

Here's the website: http://www.basementwaterproof.com/quality.html


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Rooster pretty neat system..........Mack


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Suburban Basements, Harrison Twp. Call Alex (586)255-0626
Does great work and one of the most honest guys you'll ever meet.


----------

